# To bait or not?



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

This isn't a question of ethics but effectiveness. I hunt in an area with a very low deer population, one of the lowest in the state, the cover is thick, bucks few and far between probably a ratio of 1-20ish. I plan on rifle hunting a swamp with visibility to 55 yards. Should I bait it, or leave it alone? There is a buck rub 25 yards from where I intend to put my blind, and baiting is very common in the area. I don't care about killin a monster, just want a meat deer, and the dnr wont let us shoot does. Give me your opinions.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Well dont do anything like this..................









But maybe a little of this may work








+








+








+








Just an idea......


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Peanut butter, molasses.... wow :-?


----------

